# lm_sensors

## Straterra

Hello. I am running 2.6.10-r5 and I have compiled in support for i2c and compiled all of the drivers as modules. I currently have a Apollo Pro chipset...

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C693A/694x [Apollo PRO133x] (rev c4)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C598/694x [Apollo MVP3/Pro133x AGP]

0000:00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)

I have the correct modules loaded...

Module                  Size  Used by

eeprom                  6008  0

i2c_sensor              3456  1 eeprom

i2c_dev                 8544  0

snd_seq_midi            6368  0

usb_storage            48064  0

ehci_hcd               27972  0

ohci_hcd               19560  0

snd_ens1371            20448  3

snd_rawmidi            19904  2 snd_seq_midi,snd_ens1371

snd_ac97_codec         73760  1 snd_ens1371

i2c_viapro              7788  0

uhci_hcd               30608  0

via_agp                 7392  1

rtc                    10360  0

nvidia               3465148  0

ndiswrapper           108276  0

And when I run sensors, I only get information about my ram, not any temperatures...

eeprom-i2c-0-52

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            SDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       128

eeprom-i2c-0-51

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            SDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       128

eeprom-i2c-0-50

Adapter: SMBus Via Pro adapter at 0400

Memory type:            SDR SDRAM DIMM

Memory size (MB):       256

If anyone knows of a way to get lm_sensors to work with my motherboard, please help!

----------

## dalek

Did you create the /sys directory?  I use the 2.6 kernel and built the drivers for mine as modules but I did not install lm-sensors.  Gkrellm works just fine with what drivers come with the kernel.  Make sure you have the /sys directory then load the modules, or reboot.

I'm not a guru or anything, I just got lucky I guess, which is rare.    :Embarassed:    Just looking around and ran up on the post, unanswered.

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Straterra

Yes, I have a /sys but sensors still does not show anything.

----------

## ikaro

stared /etc/init.d/lm-sensors ?

----------

## Straterra

Yes I have.

----------

## ikaro

sensors-detect works ok ?

----------

## Straterra

Works perfectly. I found a help ticket on the lm_sensors website (http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/readticket.cgi?ticket=1757), and it says to use the SMBus, and I have..but I only get information on my ram as previously shown.

----------

## dalek

I went to the website and I did not see Apollo listed.  Are you sure there is a driver for it at all?    :Question: 

I ask that because if it is not supported you may not have any luck until they get the drivers written for that chip.  You may can email them to see if they have any insight.  You may can provide them some info and help them to write one too.

Since it is not listed, I have no clue.    :Crying or Very sad: 

Later

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Straterra

Yes, its supported with the 12c_viapro driver, which I have loaded. Although the chipset is not said to be supported, I have came across several service tickets which say that it is supported. I have even hung out in #linux-sensors for several days on Freenode, but no one is ever active there...which pisses me off! </Cartman>

----------

## s2

When you build your kernel,

make sure you've got

Device Drivers -> I2C Support -> I2C Hardware Bus support:

ISA Bus support (i2c-isa)

VIA 82C596/82C686/823x (i2c-viapro)

AFAIK the temp. sensors are on the ISA bus (even if your board doesn't have ISA connectors per se)

You might also have to build the specific sensor module as well, under

Device Drivers -> I2C Support -> Hardware Sensors Chip support

such as LM80...,

although sensors-detect 'should' detect the sensor even if the appropriate chip driver isn't present.

So, have sensors-detect try the ISA bus (when built)... if it finds sensors there, then put them into your kernel config..., though it might 'just work' if it finds the sensors.

-- Scott

----------

## dalek

s2 is correct.  You nust have the ISA bus selected and compiled in, or as a module.  It will not work without it on mine for sure.  

It is strange that they still use those old ISE bus.  I thought that when the slots went, they were gone.  

You could also just load one sensor module at a time to see which one works.  You also need to give it a bit to update.  I think it only updates like every 15 seconds or so.

Hope that helps, a little anyway.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Straterra

I have support for everything compiled as modules already. I made sure to do this to prevent any problems like not having modules compiled. Any other suggestions?

----------

## Straterra

Here is a file of the output of sensors-detect..

http://straterra.info/detect.txt

----------

## Q-collective

 *Quote:*   

> <straterra_> Q-collective, I just got it working
> 
> <straterra_> The official devs in #linux_sensors told me that 2 modules I had were conflicting and the issue is fixed in testing 2.6.11

 

I guess it's solved then  :Wink: 

----------

## Straterra

Damn you..I was gonna post it when I was done with my Algebra...But nooo! Here is a list of the modules you should have probed for this chipset to work optimally

via686a

i2c_isa

i2c_sensor

i2c_dev

The i2c_viapro module conflicts with the via686a module and only gives output on RAM. With these modules loaded, you will get system temps, BUT no ram info since you are no longer using eeprom and i2c_viapro. A developer told me that in the 2.6.11 testing kernel, this conflict is resolved and you can run both modules at the same time!

----------

## feliz_br

I got de same problem with my A7V8X-X and kernel 2.6.10-r4.

Getting lm-sensors 2.9.0 was the solution.

Yep, this package is masked, but it worked great here.   :Wink: 

----------

## jserink

Every seen this one:

/usr/bin/sensors

/usr/bin/sensors: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/sensors: undefined symbol: libsensors_version

Anyone know how to fix?

Cheers,

john

----------

## SpideriK

Same problem here 

 *Quote:*   

> sensors: symbol lookup error: sensors: undefined symbol: libsensors_version

 

----------

## GungHo

There is a ticket regarding this error on the lm-sensors site.

In short the prob is, that there may be a too old version of libsensors on your box.

You can check this by the following steps:

```
# ldd `which sensors`

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)

        libsensors.so.3 => /usr/lib/libsensors.so.3 (0xb7fa3000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib/libc.so.6 (0xb7e90000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib/libm.so.6 (0xb7e6e000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 => /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7fea000)

# ll /usr/lib/libsensors.so.3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 19 Feb 13 12:50 /usr/lib/libsensors.so.3 -> libsensors.so.3.0.7*

# qpkg -f /usr/lib/libsensors.so.3.0.7

sys-apps/lm-sensors

# qpkg -v -I sys-apps/lm-sensors

sys-apps/lm-sensors-2.9.0

```

The sensors binary is linked against a shared lib named lmsensors, this shared lib should be newer than 3.0.5 (as far as I remember) and should of course belong to an installed package. I had an older /lib/libsensors.so.3.0.4 on my box, which did not belong to a package. Removing the wrong version by 

'rm /lib/libsensors*' 

and, as far as I remember,

'ldconfig -v'

removed all traces of wrong versions of my box. But be careful when removing the old version, not to remove too much shared libs  :Smile: .

hth

----------

## SpideriK

Well... finally done and all workin  :Smile: 

Like u said... something wrong with a link... 

For me it was to get rid of all libsensors files in /usr/local/lib/

thx a lot!

----------

## GungHo

well, I once had installed a daily snapshot of i2c and lm-sensors anywhere in the so called patchstorm (where compatibility to several kernel versions was broken) before 2.9.0 was released, in the hope to get it working. So I got this zombie shared libs  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

